# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Welcome Medusa

## Kam

Good morning!

I know I have been ghost, I was just processing everything that has been going on around me. Which has been a lot. So fell of the grid of the earth. Also have been dealing with depression...but day by day. This weekend was the first time I had been out of my house since March. There was a repticon in town as well! I thought maybe I can go just browse around. Welp that ended up with bring home Medusa. My albino ball python. 



















She currently in a 10 gallon. I am switching out the hides and getting more clutter for her. Wish me luck! Oh and I have my eye on a pied and a mystic potion.  I will be done. Three the hard way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Big Red (04-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-31-2020),_Caitlin_ (08-31-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-31-2020),_dakski_ (08-31-2020),Glowworm (12-26-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-31-2020),_PghBall_ (09-07-2020),_Reinz_ (09-13-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2020),_rlditmars_ (08-31-2020),_Sonny1318_ (09-13-2020)

----------


## dakski

Looking good! Feel good Kam and enjoy Medusa in good health.

----------

_Kam_ (08-31-2020)

----------


## Caitlin

Absolutely beautiful! I find that observing and caring for my snakes gives me a lot of serenity. I hope that happens for you too as you care for this lovely new addition.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-31-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Welcome "back" Kam!  Missed ya, & I hope your new little one brings you some brighter days now... I agree with Caitlin...pets give me serenity too...+ focus & sanity.   :Cool:

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Looking good! Feel good Kam and enjoy Medusa in good health.


Thank you. I wasnt planning on getting anything. My purchase was actually coming this week. I had my eye on something. But she spoke to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020),_dakski_ (09-01-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Absolutely beautiful! I find that observing and caring for my snakes gives me a lot of serenity. I hope that happens for you too as you care for this lovely new addition.


Thank you. I am hoping so as well. Prior to when I had my scaly babies. I looked forward to coming from work to spend time with my scaly babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Welcome "back" Kam!  Missed ya, & I hope your new little one brings you some brighter days now... I agree with Caitlin...pets give me serenity too...+ focus & sanity.


I miss you as well! I am glad to be back. This community makes me smile through good and the bad. You guys dont judge and I love that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-05-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I miss you as well! I am glad to be back. This community makes me smile through good and the bad. You guys dont judge and I love that. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can we "judge"?  We're all equally nuts!   :Very Happy:

----------

_Kam_ (08-31-2020)

----------


## Kam

> How can we "judge"?  We're all equally nuts!


And thats why I love yall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020)

----------


## Kam

Im excited! Medusa ate! She had a rat pup! But she ate. Now come Wednesday. I can take her out for some play time. I havent held her since she was brought home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-06-2020),_dakski_ (09-05-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great new addition kam
Glad to see you back around mate 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (09-06-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Great new addition kam
> Glad to see you back around mate 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-07-2020)

----------


## Kam

Working from home has its perks. My assistant is pretty cool. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-11-2020),*Bogertophis* (09-12-2020),_dakski_ (09-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic colour and markings kam

It's hard not to want too handle them when you first get them Isn't it, when deep down you know they need to settle in

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Fantastic colour and markings kam
> 
> It's hard not to want too handle them when you first get them Isn't it, when deep down you know they need to settle in
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Today is the first day I held her since she came home. The longest I have ever waited. I am proud of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-12-2020),_dakski_ (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

Beautiful! So tiny too!!!! I forget how small Shayna was when I got her.

----------

_Kam_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Beautiful! So tiny too!!!! I forget how small Shayna was when I got her.


Thank you. The hardest part was not wanting to play with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Thank you. The hardest part was not wanting to play with her. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand. That's why I have 7 snakes. It makes me pace myself. LOL. 

Seriously, it's tough when you get a new snake/reptile to not play with them. You know as well as any of us that in the long run, that's what's best and you'll have years of fun with her, so no need to rush. 

Keep up the good work with her and I cannot wait to see her grow and grow.

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## Kam

Not the best picture. The wires are from then hygrometer and thermostat. She was out cruising. She successfully ate for the second time, last night. And when I had her out she had a sausage but so I can expect a surprise in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-13-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Welcome back Kam, enjoy that beautiful little girl.  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (09-13-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Welcome back Kam, enjoy that beautiful little girl.


Thank you. And I definitely will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

My lazy assistant....






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2020),_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed kam

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Very nice indeed kam
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

What a beauty. 

I don't know Kam, she seems pretty interested in working hard there. Maybe you need to look at yourself and not blame Medusa if work isn't getting done!  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Kam

Medusa relaxing after her second big gurl meal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> What a beauty. 
> 
> I don't know Kam, she seems pretty interested in working hard there. Maybe you need to look at yourself and not blame Medusa if work isn't getting done! .


She said the same thing. Maybe I am the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2020),_dakski_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Kam

Looks like she is going into shed. 







Pardon the bracelets. Had a procedure on Friday and I am finally moving around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's looking awsome kam
Can't wait to see her  after shed 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## Kam

Thank you. Im glad before I checked before I attempted to feed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

Why do they always wait until you clean the enclosure to destroy it again. Thanks a lot Medusa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

Albinos have always been my favourite morph but I cant explain why ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kam_ (11-09-2020)

----------


## Kam

I had to go check on my fam because I hadnt seen them since before this pandemic, and came home to an obliterated cage but at least she has new skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-17-2020)

----------


## Kam

Welp, I cleaned out her cage today. As I was going to feed her. Got her cage all pretty and stuff and stuff. Placed her back in her enclosure. Grabbed her food and not even 2.2 seconds...wham! The hardest and fast strike she has ever delivered. I was like whoa...and had a proud parent smile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-21-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2020)

----------


## Kam

Had to clean her cage, so I decided to snap a couple of picks. She is getting big. Since I have had her, 13 successful feeds. Tomorrow should yield 14 and she going up a size in prey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-27-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

She looks like a really happy camper!   :Good Job:

----------

_Kam_ (12-26-2020)

----------


## Kam

> She looks like a really happy camper!


Thank you. Her head is turning pink again, so looks like she is getting ready to spread her scales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-26-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's looking awsome kam
I love the colours and markings on the albino royal pythons 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (12-27-2020)

----------


## Kam

> She's looking awsome kam
> I love the colours and markings on the albino royal pythons 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-27-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

Albinos will always be my favourites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kam_ (12-27-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Albinos will always be my favourites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I always wanted one but cost got in the way. But when I held her, there was no coming back from it. I had to get her. She has been a joy every since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-27-2020),Zincubus (12-27-2020)

----------


## Kam

It is official. Feed number 14 is in the books. She went from a large fuzzy rat to a small rat pup! She now have a I just had a meal look instead of I drank too much water and now I am bloated look. The rat fuzzies were giving her the look at from the side, do I look fat look all while having a perfect 6 pack. Also I noticed she was cruising a little bit more than usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## KevinK

> Albinos will always be my favourites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I remember seeing the first ones in Reptiles magazine with the full page spread pictures as a kid and its truly what got me into snakes. I thought it was the most beautiful animal I had seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (01-08-2021)

----------


## Kam

I know its been a while. But I am happy to teleport that Medusa has had meal number 15. What I am not happy report is the wait time. Which was technically not all my fault intentionally. Long story short in New Years Eve, I was diagnosed with Covid pneumonia and I have been pretty much locked away from normality. 95% of that was my actual fear. Today marks the first day back to normality for me. As well as her first feed in over a month because I fed her last on December 27th. 

To say I shed a tear or two when I finally saw my scaly baby was an understatement. Hopefully we are back on a regular schedule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2021),_dakski_ (02-06-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad your OK mate,. 
Glad to hear reptiles ate too for you

Covid really is no walk in the park that's for sure is it,
Hopefully your over the worst now matejust take it easy

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I know its been a while. But I am happy to teleport that Medusa has had meal number 15. What I am not happy report is the wait time. Which was technically not all my fault intentionally. Long story short in New Years Eve, I was diagnosed with Covid pneumonia and I have been pretty much locked away from normality. 95% of that was my actual fear. Today marks the first day back to normality for me. As well as her first feed in over a month because I fed her last on December 27th. 
> 
> To say I shed a tear or two when I finally saw my scaly baby was an understatement. Hopefully we are back on a regular schedule. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, wow, I'm so glad you're doing okay now, Kam.  FYI, that's not a great way to celebrate the New Year.   :Wink:   But getting over it sure is!   :Very Happy:   :Snake:

----------

_Kam_ (02-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Really glad your OK mate,. 
> Glad to hear reptiles ate too for you
> 
> Covid really is no walk in the park that's for sure is it,
> Hopefully your over the worst now matejust take it easy
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I am negative but the residuals of it is kicking my but. But I am glad that my symptoms were mild and my greatest set back was the pneumonia. I only went out today because I am finally negative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Oh, wow, I'm so glad you're doing okay now, Kam.  FYI, that's not a great way to celebrate the New Year.    But getting over it sure is!


Yes it has been a long road. I dont want to say stressful because I have been keeping my thoughts on other things. But I am truest thankful for getting over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-06-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

> Thank you! I am negative but the residuals of it is kicking my but. But I am glad that my symptoms were mild and my greatest set back was the pneumonia. I only went out today because I am finally negative.


It can take a good long while to fully recover. Take it easy on yourself for a while. Hope you heal a heck of a lot faster than I did. I've got a bad habit of "Oh I'm feeling fine now!" *does a bunch of normal activity like nothing was ever wrong, and regresses badly*

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_Kam_ (02-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Kam

> It can take a good long while to fully recover. Take it easy on yourself for a while. Hope you heal a heck of a lot faster than I did. I've got a bad habit of "Oh I'm feeling fine now!" *does a bunch of normal activity like nothing was ever wrong, and regresses badly*


Yeah. Im not in a rush to get back out there. Judy taking it day by day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## Kam

Meal 16 is down the hatch, literally. She is officially a garbage disposal. She chowed down a small weened rat today. As they were out of large pups. Sad part is that, the lump is not that much bigger than her normal sized meals. I was scared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-13-2021),_dakski_ (02-14-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-13-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## dakski

> Meal 16 is down the hatch, literally. She is officially a garbage disposal. She chowed down a small weened rat today. As they were out of large pups. Sad part is that, the lump is not that much bigger than her normal sized meals. I was scared. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad Medusa is doing so well for you Kam! That's awesome.

----------

_Kam_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great news  kam, glad she's eating nicely.

Hope your feeling a bit better mate

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Great news  kam, glad she's eating nicely.
> 
> Hope your feeling a bit better mate
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes sir I am doing a lot better. I still hit rough patches with coughing, bit overall 1000% better. Again thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_nikkubus_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Glad Medusa is doing so well for you Kam! That's awesome.


Thank you! I am glad as well she is a very good eater.

*knocks on wood*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

Caught someone soaking up the heat while the power was on. Che for the win!!!!

Orrin the temperature. We are battling snopacalyse 2021 here in Dallas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-17-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-17-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Caught someone soaking up the heat while the power was on. Che for the win!!!!
> 
> Orrin the temperature. We are battling snopacalyse 2021 here in Dallas. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Kam, what brand substrate is that you're using?  (I like it.)

----------

_Kam_ (02-17-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Hey Kam, what brand substrate is that you're using?  (I like it.)


I believe it is a version of repti-bark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-17-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I believe it is a version of repti-bark. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I thought it might be.  I'm out of my orchid bark & will be ordering some.

----------

_Kam_ (02-17-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Thanks, I thought it might be.  I'm out of my orchid bark & will be ordering some.


You are most welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

You doin' okay there?   :Please:   I don't suppose things have improved yet?

----------

_Kam_ (02-17-2021)

----------


## Kam

> You doin' okay there?    I don't suppose things have improved yet?


I think we are on track to brighter days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-17-2021)

----------


## BeansTheDerp

> I think we are on track to brighter days. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope the brighter days come quick for you! I'm sure things will brighten up quickly for you and your reptilian children.

----------


## Kam

Cleaned her tank today. Decided on an impromptu photo shoot.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-21-2021),_dakski_ (02-21-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Awsome markings on her kam

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Awsome markings on her kam
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

I thought she'd be wearing a sweater, at the very least?   :Wink:   She's a pretty little thing- glad you're all okay!

----------

_Kam_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## Kam

> I thought she'd be wearing a sweater, at the very least?    She's a pretty little thing- glad you're all okay!


Believe it or not it was 71 degrees today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Believe it or not it was 71 degrees today. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, that helps a lot.  My area made it to upper 40's today- with clouds, no sun, so we're still trying to melt all this darn white stuff!  We're getting there, but 10-11" of snow takes a while to melt.

----------

_Kam_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## dakski

Glad things are improving weather wise, Kam. Medusa is looking great! Keep up the good work.

----------

_Kam_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Glad things are improving weather wise, Kam. Medusa is looking great! Keep up the good work.


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

My office assistant today. She is slacking something serious. To me she is looking skinny but she is also getting ready to shed. Her head is starting to change to its cherry red color. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-25-2021),_dakski_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## dakski

Kam, 

She's looking good, but tell her she has to earn her keep  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-25-2021),_Kam_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Kam, 
> 
> She's looking good, but tell her she has to earn her keep .


She aint gonna be satisfied until she meets her replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

*Feeding Update*

So last week, I decided that I was going to give Medusa a freshly killed weaned rat as opposed to live. Well that was a dud! She was not interested at all. I mean she crawled all around it and never even attempted to eat. I even left it over night. She wasnt going for it. 

So after changing up some things with her tank...I added a ceramic heater as Texas heat has been slowly approaching so that means a/c 24/7...she had been hiding. I am like great. Just great. I done messed up. 

Well this morning, I dropped Mr. Squeaks in the tank. Medusa came darting out, first time I have ever seen this behavior from her. 2.2 seconds later Mr. Squeaks squeaked for the last time. Lets see how this works next week!

Le sigh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2021)

----------


## Kam

Hello

First and foremost, sorry I have been mia. Between work and health related issues I have been either too busy or asleep one of the other. Now that I am trying to get my health back on trackyou will see more postings from me. 

*Medusa Update*

Since the last update she has been taken food like a champ. She rarely comes from under log abs she has been extremely moody lately. Like she is always hungry and she strikes at me all the time now. Once I am 100 percent, she and I will come to terms as to whos the adult and whos the scaly baby. But here are some photos I snapped of her. 


This was snapped June 5th. When I switched her hide out, I no longer see her because this hide is soooooooo long. So this particular day, she was like hurry I am hungry Mr. Squeeks give a hug mid air. 



The following week, June 12th. Same thing. She was like ok dad, I am hungry. Feed me now!!!!


Now it Friday night, June 18th, I was coming in my room to call it a night and she was in full cruising mode. I havent seen her stretched out in very long time. So I snapped this picture.


She is growing. I am so proud. I am more so proud of the my switch to a ceramic heater as opposed to the just the LED light. Back to the feeding, so on Saturday I got her weekly din din. Like clockwork, she smashed Mr. Squeeks in like 2.2 seconds.



If you are wondering how I know the precise dates, it is simple I spreadsheet in numbers that helps me keep track of everything. I created a worksheet that allows me to easily input data. Ill have to add that video via my laptop. 

The week of May 24th, I jumped on a Sunday plane and landed in Miami for some much needed R&R and the fact that I was turning 40 on the 27th. Just know that even when you arent 100% a getaway will make a world of difference. Just two weeks I started the process of three bilateral injections in my L4 and L5. So I had some mobility and I wasnt going to wallow in depression for my birthday. I even flew home to Houston, to see my mom for the first time since the panini, my great aunt who is 95 refuses to say anything negative so she calls it a panini instead of a pandemic. That was healing for my entire soul. But I said that to say this. During my vacation, that was the only time she didnt eat. However I came home to a pleasant surprise. Her first full shed. That would be first full one with me.

I am sorry for the diatribe. Just wanted to let you guys know how everything was going. Talk to you guys later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-23-2021),_dakski_ (06-22-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-22-2021)

----------


## Kam

As promised, here is the video of Medusa's feedings. Just thought I would share.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2021)

----------


## Kam

Good evening!

I know it has been a minute, but all is well. I have just been laying low. I hope all is well with everyone. Here is Medusa feeding. By the way she made one on August 30th. Pardon the mess she is getting a new cage soon. It is getting cleaned later today. 

 https://youtu.be/eJ5N9uTA5-0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-11-2021),_dakski_ (10-11-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey man, nice to hear from you, it HAS been a while.  Don't be such a stranger 'round here.

----------

_dakski_ (10-11-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Hey man, nice to hear from you, it HAS been a while.  Don't be such a stranger 'round here.


Ill work on doing better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-11-2021),_dakski_ (10-11-2021)

----------


## Kam

Took a quick break from workingstarted to get a little down. A little back story. On the 18th, I lost my cousin was also my godmother to pancreatic cancer. On Friday, we laid her to rest to transition to her heavenly home. I was sitting here working and got a little down. So decided to clean Medusas cage. 

First, she not amused that I disturbed her, she was little snappy. Secondly, she was dirty and I was like who raised you? I had to ask GOD for the foul things I said about myself. Lastly, if you are wondering why I am not holding her, it is simple. I am not trying to be leaking or getting pooped on. As she has fully loaded cannon. 

Lastly she getting ready to shed.

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-02-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-16-2021),_dakski_ (10-31-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-01-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-01-2021),ROSIEonFIRE (11-22-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry about your loss Kam. My prayers are with you and your family. 🙏🏾✌🏾❤️

----------

_Kam_ (11-01-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Sorry to hear that Mr kam
Medusa is looking great tho awsome colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (11-01-2021)

----------


## Kam

So Medusa has move on up in the world. She now has a double wide. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-16-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-16-2021),sp0420 (11-19-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> So Medusa has move on up in the world. She now has a double wide...


Wow, her own trailer?   :Wink:   :ROFL:  Just pulling your leg, of course.  Medusa has a great new playground!  Hey, I'm sorry I missed the previous post about your cousin & godmother- it's always hard to lose loved ones, I'm so sorry for your loss.

----------

_Kam_ (11-16-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Wow, her own trailer?    Just pulling your leg, of course.  Medusa has a great new playground!  Hey, I'm sorry I missed the previous post about your cousin & godmother- it's always hard to lose loved ones, I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you! It was hard.


Yeah I worked some overtime and got her right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-16-2021),*Bogertophis* (12-02-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

You're a great snake-daddy.   :Snake:

----------

_Kam_ (11-16-2021)

----------


## Kam

*walks in the room*

Medusa: Daddddddddddd

Me: Yes?

Medusa: what you got for me?

Me: Not a damn thing. It is not Saturday. It is Tuesday. You have a few days. 

Medusa: I bet you wont see me till then.

Me: well fine then.

*turns around does something, turns back around she has went back under her favorite 🪵. Heffa*




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-02-2021),sp0420 (12-03-2021)

----------


## sp0420

Beautiful girl! She does have that where's my dinner look lol. I know it well, it's the look I get every time I open a tub haha. Love the progression it's really cool to see her first pic and see her now.

----------

_Kam_ (12-02-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

For animals that supposedly have no expressions, they sure can get their point across, lol.

----------

_Kam_ (12-02-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Beautiful girl! She does have that where's my dinner look lol. I know it well, it's the look I get every time I open a tub haha. Love the progression it's really cool to see her first pic and see her now.


Thank you! I really appreciate it.

I mean legit slithered right under her 🪵, like she completely understood me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> For animals that supposedly have no expressions, they sure can get their point across, lol.


Exactly! Because you can tell how they feel just by looking at them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2021)

----------


## Kam

Since she has been in the new enclosure, she has shed. The first bad shed I have had since I have had her. I know the tweaks that need to made. Im going to get her right. But she was kinda iffy but calmed down quickly.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Lord Sorril_ (12-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-03-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> Since she has been in the new enclosure, she has shed. The first bad shed I have had since I have had her. I know the tweaks that need to made. Im going to get her right. But she was kinda iffy but calmed down quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful snake !!

Albinos are easily my favourites ( thats why I have SIX lol ) 

All that loose / dead skin will come of easily enough if you wrap it up in a very damp / wet rough textured towel and let it wriggle around inside the towel for as long as possible. When it pops its head out just cover it up with the towel again and carry on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Kam_ (12-03-2021)

----------


## Kam

> Beautiful snake !!
> 
> Albinos are easily my favourites ( thats why I have SIX lol ) 
> 
> All that loose / dead skin will come of easily enough if you wrap it up in a very damp / wet rough textured towel and let it wriggle around inside the towel for as long as possible. When it pops its head out just cover it up with the towel again and carry on 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (12-03-2021)

----------


## Kam

When you have shown signs that you wanna eatbut then you wanna play games with your food. Really MedusaI mean really.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-08-2022),_dakski_ (12-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-23-2021),ROSIEonFIRE (12-23-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Sometimes we girls just change our minds... :Buttercup:

----------


## Kam

> Sometimes we girls just change our minds...




Well she wont get another chance until the January 1st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

Took a break from working and snapped a few picks. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-01-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-28-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-07-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful!   :Love:

----------

_Kam_ (03-01-2022)

----------


## Kam

Sooooo I dont know if I mentioned it, but Medusa had been on a hunger fast since October of last year. I was starting to worried, which is why I started handling her to make sure she was still ok. 

Well I am happy to report that she along with Melikhi ate on Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),AutumnVanilla (04-14-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-14-2022),_Spicey_ (04-14-2022)

----------


## Kam

Soooooooo someone showed signs of hunger. Got her some food. And she didnt eat. Next week I will try live. Which should be fun. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),AutumnVanilla (04-14-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2022)

----------


## AutumnVanilla

She's pretty! I have a picky one that wants a heartbeat, shes almost big enough we can try to wait her out to switch her to F/T, but I want her up to 500g first. Hopefully she eats for you soon!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-14-2022),_Kam_ (04-14-2022)

----------


## Spicey

They'll drive us crazy if they can!  Spotticus (KSB) was also on a long fast - last ate on November 6  and I thought he should be eating after he lost 20 grams but he didn't think so. I finally got him to take a rat pink on Saturday.   :Weirdface:

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-14-2022),_Kam_ (04-14-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Some snakes can be sooooo frustrating!  :Frustrated:  And "most" of the time, they're okay, but it's worrying about that small percentage that aren't, and not knowing for sure which is which, that drive us crazy.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Be strong, everyone.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),_Kam_ (04-14-2022),_Spicey_ (04-15-2022)

----------


## Kam

As promised, earlier today, I went and got everyone some din din. Which has been an obstacle because I had a TLIF on 3/14 and recovery had been slow and steady. But instead of a small prekilled rat, I got her the largest weaned live rat they had. Welp 27 seconds in the enclosure, Stuart little was no more. She even slid it in her favorite hide to eat it. 

Around 10:30pm CST, I was looking for something in the shelf where her home is. Guess who slid out like, you rang? Well maam if you wouldnt go off food you wouldnt be acting like you are starving. But I digress. I am elated she actually ate today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),AutumnVanilla (04-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-28-2022),_dakski_ (04-28-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-29-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> As promised, earlier today, I went and got everyone some din din. Which has been an obstacle because I had a TLIF on 3/14 and recovery had been slow and steady. But instead of a small prekilled rat, I got her the largest weaned live rat they had. Welp 27 seconds in the enclosure, Stuart little was no more. She even slid it in her favorite hide to eat it. 
> 
> Around 10:30pm CST, I was looking for something in the shelf where her home is. Guess who slid out like, you rang? Well maam if you wouldnt go off food you wouldnt be acting like you are starving. But I digress. I am elated she actually ate today. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Dance:   Way to go- no more fast, & all the best with your recovery (TLIF) too- (whatever you do, don't copy that emoji-!)   :Wink:

----------

_Kam_ (04-28-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Way to go- no more fast, & all the best with your recovery (TLIF) too- (whatever you do, don't copy that emoji-!)


Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

Cafe cleaning today. Meant photo op!!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-02-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think it's very clear that some snakes, even without mirrors anywhere in their habitats, just KNOW they're so pretty & so special that they can just get away with ANY-thing!   :ROFL:  

And why do you think they're always sticking their tongues out at us anyway?  Oh sure, supposedly they're "tasting the air" & all that...but maybe they've just been sassing us all along?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   LOL  (I think I'd forgive her anyway though-  :Wink:  )

----------

_Kam_ (05-02-2022)

----------


## Kam

> I think it's very clear that some snakes, even without mirrors anywhere in their habitats, just KNOW they're so pretty & so special that they can just get away with ANY-thing!   
> 
> And why do you think they're always sticking their tongues out at us anyway?  Oh sure, supposedly they're "tasting the air" & all that...but maybe they've just been sassing us all along?    LOL


Valid points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

Got up to go to the restroom and heard some rustling. Turned on the light and look whos out in all her glory. Rare sight for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),AutumnVanilla (05-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-08-2022),_dakski_ (05-08-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-29-2022),_Homebody_ (05-08-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-08-2022)

----------


## dakski

Medusa is looking good and getting big.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),_Kam_ (05-08-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Medusa is looking good and getting big.


Thank you. I am always shocked when I see her because she never truly out and about unless I have her out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-09-2022)

----------


## Kam

Now that she is eating like a champ, I am going to bump her meal. She legit took this down in like 3 - 5 minutes. No exaggeration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),AutumnVanilla (05-17-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-17-2022),_dakski_ (05-17-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-29-2022),_Homebody_ (05-17-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-19-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's looking G-R-E-A-T-!   :Love:

----------

_Kam_ (06-11-2022)

----------


## Kam

While I was cleaning her cage today, I took her outside for a little sunshine. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-28-2022),_dakski_ (06-28-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-29-2022)

----------


## mlededee

The natural lighting really brings out her beautiful yellows.  :Sunny:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),*Bogertophis* (07-01-2022),_Kam_ (07-01-2022)

----------


## Kam

> The natural lighting really brings out her beautiful yellows.


Thank you. Next week I am going to take her out earlier in the day to get some true sunlight pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Kam

Today is Medusas 2nd gotcha day. I know for fact she is now officially two years old. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),_dakski_ (08-30-2022),_Homebody_ (08-31-2022),Kryptic (08-30-2022)

----------


## Kam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-30-2022),_Homebody_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

She's looking great, Kam.   :Cool:

----------

_Kam_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Kam

> She's looking great, Kam.


Thank you! I appreciate you and your kind words.

----------


## ApathyAngel

She's gorgeous! Those colors just pop!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing big girl now! Seems like I know her. Enjoy and keep up the good work with her. Lol.        :Good Job:

----------

_Kam_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Kam

> She's gorgeous! Those colors just pop!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Thank you!

- - - Updated - - -




> Amazing big girl now! Seems like I know her. Enjoy and keep up the good work with her. Lol.


Thank you! I am doing my best.

----------


## Kam

On this beautiful day in October. I cleaned cages. First up is Medusa. She had pretty bad shed. But over all she is growing like a champ. Love my lil yella bone.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (10-05-2022)

----------


## Kam

Love these sun kissed photos of Medusa. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-13-2022),_Homebody_ (10-12-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Congrats Kam! Shes thriving and your hard work is paying dividends. Stay focused and on top of the reptile family. Thanks for sharing!

----------

_Kam_ (10-13-2022)

----------


## Aspen0122

> Good morning!
> 
> I know I have been ghost, I was just processing everything that has been going on around me. Which has been a lot. So fell of the grid of the earth. Also have been dealing with depression...but day by day. This weekend was the first time I had been out of my house since March. There was a repticon in town as well! I thought maybe I can go just browse around. Welp that ended up with bring home Medusa. My albino ball python. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's beautiful! Congrats!

----------

_Kam_ (10-13-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Congrats Kam! Shes thriving and your hard work is paying dividends. Stay focused and on top of the reptile family. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you for you kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> She's beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

It was feeding day on Saturday. I was able to get a picture of her. Even though she had been hiding lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-19-2022),_dakski_ (12-20-2022),_Homebody_ (12-19-2022)

----------

